# Everything is coming together



## ron eb (Aug 11, 2013)

Just picked up an 8 pound pork shoulder to put on late Friday to chow on with company Saturday afternoon. Also picked up some of the final parts I need for my ECB mods. All I need is a gasket for the lid. I have time to get these mods in for the long apple wood smoke and apple juice/cider spray down. Will I have time for a test burn. We will see.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't forget to post up some pics of the mods, or ask questions if you need help. Everyone here is willing to point you in the right direction and when it comes to ECB mods there are many that you can do. Just getting the right combo that works for you will make all the difference!


----------



## ron eb (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok. New thermometer in the lid and one damper. Three dampers in the bottom pan. Things are going to plan. Now for the gasket. 
I put 3 inch bolts on the bottom dampers to extend out from the bottom of the pan for easy adjustment. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks Like a plan. I was wondering how you would open and close those bottom dampers without some sort of extension. Loosk smart to me. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hardwater (Aug 12, 2013)

Love the bottom dampener handles.  I'll be adding this this week for sure!  Good thinking.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 12, 2013)

The dampers did not flatten perfectly to match the flatness of the bottom of the pan. I think a little air will get through if I fully close 

but I think most all of the time they will be a quarter open or so. Any thoughts. I am going to have to plug that dumb hole in the middle.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ron Eb said:


> The dampers did not flatten perfectly to match the flatness of the bottom of the pan. I think a little air will get through if I fully close
> 
> but I think most all of the time they will be a quarter open or so. Any thoughts. I am going to have to plug that dumb hole in the middle.


I don't think it is that critical. When you go to choke down, if it is still letting in to much air, then you can make an adjustment.


----------



## hardwater (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine didn't flatten out perfectly either.  When I'm cooking I have been running my two at about 1/4 " and when I'm done they still cut off enough oxygen to kill the fire.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Hardwater, What kind of charcoal are you using. You getting good results from your mods. I think I'm looking at a 13 hour smoke.


----------



## hardwater (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm using cowboy lump.  I am smacking my larger chunks with a hammer to even them out.  I'm getting pretty good results. Steady temps 220-240, it really holds 225-230 quite well, but I get a few mild flare ups and downs.  For me to do a 12 hour burn, I'd probably have to change coals 3 times.  I'm using the snake method, about 3/4's away around the coal pan and lighting a 1/4 chimey.  I found myself adding a couple of handfuls at the end of 6 hours.  I probably should of sooner, I was running a little low towards the end.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 13, 2013)

Dampers top and bottom, new temp gauge, and I plugged that dumb hole. Picking up the lid gasket in the morning. I'm getting jacked for some pulled pork come Saturday. Keep ya posted. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## hardwater (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## ron eb (Aug 14, 2013)

Gasket in the house!


----------



## mike65 (Aug 14, 2013)

Your getting closer  Ron. 





Ron Eb said:


> Gasket in the house!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 14, 2013)

make sure you seat the gasket in there good so you get a nice tight seal! Lookin' Good!


----------



## ron eb (Aug 14, 2013)

OK, the transformation is complete. Gasket is on. I used a more flexible high temp glue as the glue that it came with got some bad press from some of our fellow members. Hopefully I can do a test burn tomorrow night. I'm getting jacked!













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## ron eb (Aug 16, 2013)

Half a test burn started at 9:45 am













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 16, 2013





Dampers fully open to get it going. I used 2 paraffin cubes


----------



## ron eb (Aug 16, 2013)

Got a Lucile smoke. I don't see any leaks. That apple wood smells good













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## mike65 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rn,

What is a paraffin cube?


Ron Eb said:


> Half a test burn started at 9:45 am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ron eb (Aug 16, 2013)

Loaded up and ready for 4 am blast off. 
Paraffin cubes are a weber product used to start charcoal. Instead if lighting a chimney 
to ignite. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## ron eb (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok. It's a nine pounder. It's a biggie. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 16, 2013





I had to go Julia Child on this thing to get through the bone. Five pounds is gonna meet the heat and four pounds is gonna meet the deep freeze for another time. I five lb souls be enough for five people. In thinking a ten hour cook time. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## hardwater (Aug 17, 2013)

Good luck!!! Please post results!!


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Rub is on an its on the smoker at 4:40am. Smoker temp is at 240. Going to monitor and adjust dampers as needed. Top damper fully open and bottom 3 at about one third open. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 17, 2013






No leaks


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Temp spike to 270. Close bottom dampers to one quarter open and close top damper to three quarters open.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Temp went down to 230 in no time.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

I couldn't ask any more out of the temp control. I opened the top dampers to ful and it instantly went up to 240.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

The sun has come up on my smoke day and this thing is cruising at 240. WOW!













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok. Nodded off for about an hour. Went out to check and it is still cruising along at 230. Internal meat temp is at 140. That's moving kinda fast but it still has to hit the stall. Still a lot of time left. 3 hours in. Still smoking.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Just had to do a charcoal and weld reload. About 3.5 hours in. All the wood was burned and about 5 percent of charcoal was left. Just enough to restart scale method. IT is climbing fast. 153.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Before the mods this thing would do nothing I asked it to. Now it obeys me.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

I think at 4 hours I am at the stall. It has been sitting at an IT if 154 for some time now.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great job Ron. Those mods really make all the difference!


----------



## hardwater (Aug 17, 2013)

Good work on those mods, nice play by play too!, Keep us posted


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Seven hours in IT 180. I think I broke through the stall. Smoker holding steady at 250. I'm not going to foil. No more smoke now, all heat. 
I couldn't be more pleased. Maximum bark.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Just had a temp spike at seven hours fifteen. Who knows why. Closed dampers and in five min it is already down to 250. IT 185


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

About eight hours in. IT 187. Smoker holding at 235.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Nine hours in. IT 193. Smoker at 250.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

Nine and a half in. IT 196.  Smoker at 235. I'm tempted to take it out and foil for 30 min cooler rest.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

10 hours just took it off the smoker and wrapped in heavy foil and towels and put in cooler for 30 min rest. IT is 198. I hope I didn't take it out to early.  Hungry and people on the way. Tired too.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 17, 2013)

I really enjoy doing Pork Butt.  It's low and slow and it's really forgiving.   Great job on the mods.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 17, 2013)

After 45 min in the cooler sides and guests it pulled perfectly.  I love the apple wood over the hickory. It turned out great and every one was pleased. This forum is great thanks for everyone's tips. The came in handy. I hope to share more smokes as fellow members share theirs. Thank you. 













image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## mrchuckierock (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks great man! Great job. I bet yor guests were very pleased with the results


----------



## hardwater (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job Ron! I'm sure everyone enjoyed their meal?


----------



## jrbab (Aug 20, 2013)

Ron,

Great - now I have yet another mod to do - your 3" bolts on the dampers! Great idea, btw.

I flattened mine out and use a dowel to move them but I like your idea MUCH better. Congrats

on all the mods - hope they are working out for you.

John


----------



## ron eb (Aug 21, 2013)

It's a different smoker now. Total control.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 21, 2013)

Y'all are making me jealous with the new Mod.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> Before the mods this thing would do nothing I asked it to. Now it obeys me.










   too funny! Good work! You get a bump and some points!


----------

